# Best hunting setup with hha sight..



## deerjunkie83 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm shooting a hha 1 pin sight..
Any suggestions on how I should set it up.also wondering what yardage to keep it on while hunting. 
So I won't have to keep adjusting it in fast pace hunting situation. ..


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I set mine at 20yds...and hold the pin high out to 30yds. Longer than 30yds....I make sure to adjust pin. I make sure to practice the "Kentucky windage" shots at home in the summer.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try posting this in the bowhunting section you will get a better reply.


----------



## betaw bandit (Dec 21, 2006)

If you're shooting from 20ft out of a tree stand I would set it 25 then you're good from 20 to prolly 30 plus give or take a couple of yrds close aim at lower 3rd further hold a tad higher


----------



## amster51 (Oct 19, 2005)

I leave mine set at 30 yards,


----------



## wesking1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I set mine to 25 if I think its out side 30 I range and adjust as needed


----------

